# Portal 1 zu verschenken



## FrankGuitar (12. April 2011)

Hi,
habe bei Steam Portal 2 vorbestellt und somit zweimal Portal 1 zu verschenken. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte eine PN mit Email und/oder Steamnamen an mich.
MFG
Frank


----------



## FrankGuitar (13. April 2011)

Eins ist weg, eins noch zu haben...


----------



## TippEx95 (13. April 2011)

Habe ihn angeschrieben und voila, fast sofort ging bei mir in Steam eine Freundschaftsanfrage auf und ich konnte Portal runterladen!
Vielen Dank nochmal finde das echt super von dir!
TippEx


----------



## FrankGuitar (15. April 2011)

Beide weg!


----------

